# Admiral Morrison



## Darkwing (Aug 19, 2009)

A series of videos I found on Crysis, funny as hell.

You will understand it if you played crysis, but if you don't play crysis, I bet you would still laugh anyway.

The whole scenario in this series of videos is that some hack turned his copy of Crysis into a complete drug-trip. I know this is all done in the editor, but I can't work the editor for crap 

So here's the vids:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNDZ...om/user/DarkAegixx&feature=player_profilepage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukXG...om/user/DarkAegixx&feature=player_profilepage

http://www.youtube.com/user/DarkAegixx#play/uploads/30/gIKOJueNNcY

http://www.youtube.com/user/DarkAegixx#play/uploads/31/VAOGNvNFb60


There are more, but these are the funniest.

Here's his youtube channel if you want to see more:

http://www.youtube.com/user/DarkAegixx#play/all


Laugh + Discuss.


----------

